# Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung



## Putinversteher (8. August 2014)

*Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Ich möchte euch folgenden Vortrag von Dr. Daniele Ganser nahelegen, der Vortrag bezieht sich alleinig auf Historisch Belegbare Fakten.
Er selber legt auch extremen Wert darauf Fakten nur als Fakten darzustellen wenn sie fehlerfrei belegbar sind und fragen im zusammenhang auch deutlich als fragen zu stellen und nicht als behauptungen. 
Es geht dabei um das Fingieren von Vorfällen für Kriegseintritte. z.B. "Die Brutkastenlüge", Vietnam, Cuba oder das lösen von unbequemen Problemen (Greenpeace Schiff Rainbow Warrior) oder eben Geheimdienststrukturen die Terror an der eigenen Bevölkerung ausführen um politische Gestaltung zu betreiben. (Gladio als Beispiel) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF-PVmCv8eM


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Dir ist bewusst dass Ganser Verschwörungstheoretiker ist der vor allem 9/11 Verschwörungen vertritt?

Ich glaube kein Wort von so einem Typen.


----------



## Ramons01 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Zu Gansers Verteidigung muss man sagen, dass er in einem Interview nur die Fakten die vor allem im Untersuchungsbericht offengelassen bzw. weggelassen werden genannt hat.

Zum Beispiel das es nur 2 Flugzeuge und 3 Wolkenkratzer gab die eingestürtzt sind, der Bericht lässt das World Trade Center 7 einfach komplett weg.
Das hat nichts mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun, sondern sieht einfach so aus als ob den Amis die Erklärungen ausgegangen sind und die darum einfach ein ganzes Gebäude weglassen. 
Ich weiß ja nicht was du denkst, aber wenn ein Haus einfach so in sich zusammenstürtztohne das irgendwas passiert ist und das dann im Bericht nicht erwähnt wird...kommt mir alles ein wenig spanisch vor...

Jetzt zu den Stahlträgern: Diese waren schräg, als ob sie durchgeschnitten worden wären oder als ob man eine Schneidladung angebracht und gesprengt hätte. Wenn ich zu einem Statikter oder Sprengmeister gehe und ihm diese Videos und Fotos zeige und er dann bestätigt das sowas nur durch gezielte Sprengungen möglich ist, ist man deswegen ein Verschwörungstheoretiker?

Er ist Historiker, er muss fragen stellen und die offiziele Version von 9/11 bietet mehr Fragen als Antworten bzw. falsche Antworten auf die richtigen Fragen. Wieso siehst du ihn dann als Verschwörungstheoretiker wenn er einfach nur seinen Job macht?

PS: @Putinversteher: Ich finde es super das du so ein Video postest, aber wir hatten im NWO Thread doch schon das selbe Problem wie hier: Langes Video und keine Erklärung dazu. Wäre schön wenn du noch sagen könntest worum es im Video geht und was er so alles sagt, weil ich habe länger keine Zeit das Video ganz anzuschauen.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

9/11 ist nicht das Thema aber wenn einer Fakten verdreht damit sie in sein Bild passen ist das für mich niemand der kritisch nachfragt sondern Verschwörungen verbreiten will wo keine sind.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Ob du ihm glauben willst oder nicht - das sind eben alles belegbare Fakten auf die er sich beruft. Wie kann man so verbohrt sein das als Verschwörungstheorien abzutun wo diese Informationen eben jeder überprüfung standhalten. Und du machst nicht anderes als ihn mit zu diskreditieren, sobald jemand hier Dinge ausspricht die unbequem sind für unser Weltbild ist er direkt ein "Verschwörungstheoretiker" als hätte er nichtmehr alle Latten am Zaun. Schau dir doch einfach mal den kompletten Vortrag an und überleg dann mal was von "unserer Reinen Weste" übrig bleibt als Teil des Nato Bündnisses. 

@Ramons01
Es geht dabei um das Fingieren von Vorfällen für Kriegseintritte. z.B. "Die Brutkastenlüge", Vietnam, Cuba oder das lösen von unbequemen Problemen (Greenpeace Schiff Rainbow Warrior) oder eben Geheimdienststrukturen die Terror an der eigenen Bevölkerung ausführen um politische Gestaltung zu betreiben. (Gladio als Beispiel)


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Ich bin ja gerne für alternative Theorien bereit, aber die VT zum 9/11 halte ich auch für Schwachsinn.


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube kein Wort von so einem Typen.


Vorallem wenn das ganze dann noch auf dem Stelldichein der VTler schlechthin vorgetragen wird, der sogenannten Anti-Zensur-Koalition. Da kommt alles zusammen, was beim illustren Ringelpiez der braun-esoterischen (Reichs-)Deppen, über Anhänger sonstiger ideologisch (oder religiös) bedingten Wahnvorstellungen, bis hin zu altbekannten Neppen-Deppen-Bauernfängern, Rang und Namen hat.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Und 9/11 strotzt einfach so vor Lügen das man nur an der Offiziellen Version Festhalten kann wenn man dies unbedingt möchte (weil es eben soetwas noch nie in dieser Dimension gab, aber das Zeigt auch zu was gewisse Kreise imstande sind um ihre Interessen durchzusetzen) 
Was meinst du eigentlich was "der wirkliche Hammer ist" von dem Greenwald sprach der noch zurückgehalten wird (Greenwald sprach davon das sie noch Informationen zu ereignissen hätten, die viel "Krasser" sein als das Weltweite ausspionieren usw., er deutete an "Wir haben Informationen gegen wen genau dieses Abhören geschah, warum es sich gegen uns richtete und WIE ES DIESE MENSCHEN FERTIG GEBRACHT HABEN" die ganzen Gesetzeslagen (z.B. Patriot Act geschahen ja durch den 11. September) natürlich spricht er es an dieser Stelle nochnicht klar aus, aber wer 1+1 zusammenzählen kann, kann es sich eben auch durchaus denken. 

Ich will hier auch keinen 9/11 Thread draus machen, weil es eben "nur" teil einer Entwicklung ist um Interessen durchzusetzen die zwar im großen Stil uns auch viele Vorteile ermöglichen (z.B. Teil der Kontrolle über Bodenschätze wie vor allem Öl zu erlangen) aber anzunehmen wir hätten diese "Führungsposition" im Weltweiten "Spiel" nur aufgrund unseren Friedlichen Agierens und weil wir immer schön Frieden in die Welt bringen ist nunmal einfach Naiv, das hat 0 mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## Leob12 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Genau, so viele Lügen, aber nur von diesem lachhaften Verschwörungstheoretiker. ^^

5 Conspiracy Theories That Are Shockingly Easy to Debunk | Cracked.com

Deswegen ist es bei jeder Verschwörungstheorie das gleiche: Einfach verdammt viele Vermutungen in den Raum werfen, alles kritisieren, gepaart mit etwas Dramatik und fertig ist sie, der "Theorie". 
Haltbar ist absolut nichts wenn man genauer nachfragt.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich will hier auch keinen 9/11 Thread draus machen,


 
Daher bitte ich auch die Leute hier zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kehren. Bitte aber auch den Startbeitrag etwas ausführlicher gestalten. Ich zumindest kann nicht erkennen, was jetzt genau das Thema sein soll.


----------



## Leob12 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Daher bitte ich auch die Leute hier zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kehren. Bitte aber auch den Startbeitrag etwas ausführlicher gestalten. Ich zumindest kann nicht erkennen, was jetzt genau das Thema sein soll.


 
Dito. 
Und ich habe keine Lust, diese ewig lange Video zu sehen, um zu wissen, worum es eigentlich geht.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Genau, so viele Lügen...
> Deswegen ist es bei jeder Verschwörungstheorie das gleiche: Einfach verdammt viele Vermutungen in den Raum werfen, alles kritisieren, gepaart mit etwas Dramatik und fertig ist sie, der "Theorie".
> Haltbar ist absolut nichts wenn man genauer nachfragt.


 

Brutkastenlüge
Rainbow Warrior I
Invasion in der Schweinebucht
Gladio
"Pentagon Papers": Washington beichtet letzte Vietnam-Lügen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begründung_für_den_Irakkrieg


----------



## Putinversteher (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Dürftest ja kein Problem haben diese "Lügen" auseinander zu nehmen und so verirrten Deppen und Verschwörungstheroretikern wie mir zurück auf den Weg zu helfen...


----------



## Leob12 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Dürftest ja kein Problem haben diese "Lügen" auseinander zu nehmen und so verirrten Deppen und Verschwörungstheroretikern wie mir zurück auf den Weg zu helfen...


 
Nochmal: Um was geht es in dem Thread? 
Dass der Krieg im Irak laut UN-Resolution illegal war? Das weiß ich selbst bzw davon bin ich selbst überzeugt. Das ist keine Verschwörungstheorie wie 9/11. 

Aber beantworte doch bitte zuerst die Frage, dann setze ich mich eventuell genauer damit auseinander.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Also wenn es hier darum geht, Fiktive oder faktisch Korrekte Vorgehen zu diskutieren, wird sich der Thread schnell im Kreis drehen, denn es gibt genau zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. man glaubt der Darstellung der Fakten (von wem auch immer)
2. man hat seine eigene Theorie

Daher wird es hier wohl sehr viel Konfliktpotential geben.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (15. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Sehr amüsanter Beitrag, belustigend und fremdbeschämend zu gleich.
Der Vortrag hat mir aber auch einen interessanten Denkanstoß gegeben: Wieso hat jede X-Beliebige Person einen Dr. Titel vor ihrem Namen, wenn die Dr. Arbeit darin besteht über irgendwelche Verschörungstheorien zu palavern.
Das Regierungen gegen ihre Bevölkerungen arbeiten halte ich auch für gewagt. Ich glaube nicht, dass die US. Regierung die NSA unterhält, damit Obama sehen kann welches Profilbild ich gerade bei FB hochgeladen habe.


----------



## Putinversteher (15. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Ich muss nicht verstehen wie man es als lächerlich empfinden kann wo er sich auf UNSTRITTIGE FAKTEN bezieht. 
Es ist so frustrierend, ihr kriegt Fakten auf dem Silbertablett serviert die euch wenigstens mal zum Nachdenken animieren sollten und stattdessen will mans lieber nicht wahrhaben und macht sich am besten noch drüber lustig. 

*Unstrittig: Die Fakten auf die er sich bezieht wurden selber von der Amerikanischen Regierung veröffentlicht (Streng geheime Dokumente als Beispiel die nach 30 und 50 Jahren entklassifiziert wurden und man zugang zu ihnen erhalten hat als bsp.) Gladio ist unstrittig wurde zugegeben, das Greenpeace Schiff wurde staatlich versenkt inkl. einer toten Zivilen Person und hat in Frankreich für einen riesen Skandal gesorgt usw.) Aber ja die Dinge die er anspricht sind lächerlich, der sollte sich lieber ne Scheibe von Ayman Abdallah abschneiden oder Guido Knopp... 

Oder ein anderes Beispiel wieso einfach nichtmehr Logisch gedacht wird, warum so krasse Geschichtsverfälschung läuft usw.

Als die Nazis an die Macht kamen und eine Front gegen Russland aufgebaut haben und begonnen hatten ihre Militärmacht aufzubauen & in Kriegen in Europa zu benutzen - womit fuhren all die Fahrzeuge, Panzer, womit flogen die Flugzeuge ? Mit deutschem Öl ? Wohl eher nicht - woher erhielt Deutschland zu jederzeit ihr Öl ? Woher erhielt Deutschland überhaupt die ganzen Kredite zum Aufbau ihres beschissenen dritten reichs ? Es wird immer so getan als wäre das "einfach so aus dem Boden gestampft" worden, als hätten sie Kreditgesetze usw. einfach ausgehebelt. Wer hat die Nazis damals unterstützt ? Warum gabs soviele Wirtschaftsbosse in den USA die ein Interesse hatten die Nazis zu unterstützen. Henry Ford als beispiel und welches Ziel haben diese Menschen verfolgt als sie die Nazis unterstützt haben. Aber wenn man sich solche einfachen Fragen stellt ist man direkt ein spinner ? Also wenn man den USA Unterstellt das sie auch Dreck am Stecken haben und ganz schön viele Machtspielchen trieben und treiben um an die Position zu gelangen in der sie sind, spinnt man ? Und versteht mich nicht falsch es geht auch nicht gegen Amerika oder die Amerikanische Bevölkerung noch sonstwas oder irgendeinen "NWO" scheiss, sondern ich frage mich einfach wie man so naiv sein kann das "die guten USA immer für freiheit und frieden" kämpfen und wir hier die ******** auch noch popcorn futternd abnicken.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Wo kämpft denn Russland für die Freiheit, die Meinungsfreiheit, für Minderheiten, für politisch verfolgte, für Wohlstand weltweit?


----------



## Putinversteher (15. August 2014)

Was hat denn bitteschön Russland mit dem Thread hier zu schaffen ?

Und Russland hat in den letzten 50 Jahren keine dutzenden Militärinterventionen, Regierungsputsch nach Lust und Laune geführt - ich weiß der böse Russe unterdrückt alles und jeden und reitet auch gerne mal für seine Interessen ein wo er gerade mag...oh wait...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Ach, dein Name prahlt ja schon vor Offenheit und Objektivität 

Vielleicht sollte man mal bedenken was das für Staaten waren in denen interveniert wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Interessant das er nur die letzten 50 Jahre erwähnt. Die Stalin-Ära mit ihren Millionen von Toden lässt er vollkommen aussen vor, das Niederwalzen von Demokratiebewegungen im ehemaligen Ostblock, Einmarsch in Afghanistan, Unterstützung diverser Rebellen und Terrorgruppen in Afrika, Nahen und Mittleren Osten, etc. ebenso.

Wer meint das nur die Schweinereien der USA ganze Bücher füllen, nicht aber die der UdSSR und ihres Nachfolgestaates, der ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht ganz bei Trost und wer dann noch damit ankommt, dass die USA und ihre Industrie Dolfer und seinen Krieg erst möglich gemacht haben sowie die industriell betriebene Massenvernichtung, dem kann man nicht nur Geschichtsrevisionismus pur vorwerfen, sondern auch das er ein pathologischer Fall für die Nervenheilstätten ist.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ach, dein Name prahlt ja schon vor Offenheit und Objektivität


 Psst... Gerüchten zufolge schämt sich selbst Putin wegen der Putinversteher.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Als die Nazis an die Macht kamen und eine Front gegen Russland aufgebaut haben und begonnen hatten ihre Militärmacht aufzubauen & in Kriegen in Europa zu benutzen - womit fuhren all die Fahrzeuge, Panzer, womit flogen die Flugzeuge ? Mit deutschem Öl ? Wohl eher nicht - woher erhielt Deutschland zu jederzeit ihr Öl ? *Woher erhielt Deutschland überhaupt die ganzen Kredite zum Aufbau ihres beschissenen dritten reichs ?* Es wird immer so getan als wäre das "einfach so aus dem Boden gestampft" worden, als hätten sie Kreditgesetze usw. einfach ausgehebelt. Wer hat die Nazis damals unterstützt ? Warum gabs soviele Wirtschaftsbosse in den USA die ein Interesse hatten die Nazis zu unterstützen. Henry Ford als beispiel und welches Ziel haben diese Menschen verfolgt als sie die Nazis unterstützt haben. Aber wenn man sich solche einfachen Fragen stellt ist man direkt ein spinner ? Also wenn man den USA Unterstellt das sie auch Dreck am Stecken haben und ganz schön viele Machtspielchen trieben und treiben um an die Position zu gelangen in der sie sind, spinnt man ? Und versteht mich nicht falsch es geht auch nicht gegen Amerika oder die Amerikanische Bevölkerung noch sonstwas oder irgendeinen "NWO" scheiss, sondern ich frage mich einfach wie man so naiv sein kann das "die guten USA immer für freiheit und frieden" kämpfen und wir hier die ******** auch noch popcorn futternd abnicken.


 
Genau, die USA haben das 3. Reich aufgebaut und dann wieder eingestampft. 
Ernsthaft?
Du weißt schon dass so gut wie alle nicht-arischen Personen enteignet wurden? Viel Geld kam auch durch die Annektion von Österreich in die Kasse. 
Ich sag sowas nicht oft, aber hier ist es nötig: Lern Geschichte. 

Russland hatte keine Militärinterventionen? 
Südossetien? Georgien? Alles vergessen? 
Allerdings lag es wohl eher daran, dass auch die Russen in Afghanistan gescheitert sind und pleite waren. 1989 hat wohl den Rest dazu beigetragen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Da der Thread ja mittlerweile gar keine genau definierte Standpunkt mehr hat hier: 

Großindustrie und Aufstieg der NSDAP

Kernthese: Die NSDAP finanzierte sich durch (oh Wunder) Mitgliedsbeiträge. Wer hätte das gedacht? Eine Partei, die sich durch Mtigliedsbeiträge finanziert hat.

Ich bin ja gerne bereit die USA zu kritiserien (und dafür gibt es auch mehr als genug Anlass), aber dass die USA jetzt Hitler finanziert haben, ist ja mal ne ganz originelle Idee. Deshalb waren sie auch die ersten, die die Allierten beliefert haben ja?

Wenn wir die USA schon kritiseren, dann doch bitte dafür: 

Liste der Militäroperationen der Vereinigten Staaten

Why do we ignore the civilians killed in American wars? - The Washington Post


----------



## Putinversteher (15. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Henry Ford und die Nazis - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es geht in meiner Argumentation nicht um die NSDAP die kann natürlich durch Spenden gestemmt werden, aber stemm mal einen Krieg mit Spenden...


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Henry Ford und die Nazis - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Es geht in meiner Argumentation nicht um die NSDAP die kann natürlich durch Spenden gestemmt werden, aber stemm mal einen Krieg mit Spenden...


 
Deswegen haben die USA auch den Aufstieg des 3. Reichs unterstützt? Weil ein Autohersteller Antisemit war? Weil er ein paar LWKs lieferte? 

Wie wurde denn der Krieg finanziert? Von Henry Ford? Nur durch Kredite von den USA? Es wurden die Kreditgesetze (die sicher nicht verändert worden sind) ausgehebelt? Woher kam denn der Treibstoff? Hat Henry Ford irgendwelche Rüstungsgüter an Deutschland geliefert? Liest du eigentlich was man hier schreibt? Zu den Militärinterventionen Russlands gabs auch keinen Kommentar von dir, warum denn? 
Klär mich bitte auf.


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Ihr verwechselt da was, ich will garnicht Russland im Sinne von "die sind die guten die nie etwas anstellen" verteidigen - aber ok fangen wir mal an. 
Übrigens habe ich "der letzten 50 Jahre" geschrieben weil das noch Zeiten sind die für uns greifbar sind. 

Russland: Afghanistan (von wem wurden nochmal die Mudschaheddin unterstützt ?), erster und zweiter Tschetschenienkrieg & der Kaukasuskrieg (was ein Angriffskrieg Georgiens war) 

USA:  Ägypten, Libanon, Kuba, Laos, Brasillien, Vietnam, Domrep, Kambodscha, Bolivien, Pakistan, Angola, El Salvador, Iran, Nicaragua, Afghanistan, Honduras, Iran, Grenada, Haiti, Lybien, Panama, Irak, Somalia, Sudan, (ein paar der genannten Länder bekamen mehrmals "besuch" wie Libanon, Irak, Haiti usw.)

US-Interventionen im Ausland


Henry Ford war beiweitem nicht der einzige Unterstützer der Nazis von US Seite, da man aus deren Sicht wohl ganz angenehm fand das sich mit den Nazis eine Front gegen den Kommunismus gebildet hat. Es geht mir bei der Argumentation auch nicht darum Deutsche Taten zu relativieren, die Art wie von Deutschland Leben vernichtet wurde ist wohl einmalig in dieser Form und findet hoffentlich nie wieder statt. 
Deswegen nochmal die Frage: Woher hat wohl Nazi Deutschland soviel Treibstoff erhalten, und konnte jahrelang erstmal abhausen wie sie wollten ? Die Treibstoffknappheit war schließlich erst ein Thema als die USA dann auch im 2. Weltkrieg mit verwickelt waren. 
Zweiter Weltkrieg - Lebenssaft der Wehrmacht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Standard Oil = Ölmonopolist damals unter Rockefeller und später in u.a. Esso gesplittet

Wir sind nunmal ein Land mit recht wenig Rohstoffen und ohne Rohstoffe geht leider wenig bis garnichts und erst recht kein Krieg...


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Russland: Afghanistan (von wem wurden nochmal die Mudschaheddin unterstützt ?), erster und zweiter Tschetschenienkrieg & der Kaukasuskrieg (was ein Angriffskrieg Georgiens war)


Die Unterdrückung von Teilen der Bevölkerung im eigenen Land - gerade unter Breshnev kam da noch eine stark russisch-nationalistische Komponente dazu, die Grenzkonflikte mit China, die Unterstützung diverser Rebellen und Terrorgruppen sowie Schreckensherrschaften in Afrika, Nahen und Mittleren Osten, Asien und Süd- und Mittelamerika, das blutige Niederschlagen von Demokratiebewegungen im ehemaligen Ostblock sind kein Wort wert? Nein? Dann hat dich dein obsessiver Amerikahass wohl blind gemacht.



> Woher hat wohl Nazi Deutschland soviel Treibstoff erhalten, und konnte jahrelang erstmal abhausen wie sie wollten ? Die Treibstoffknappheit war schließlich erst ein Thema als die USA dann auch im 2. Weltkrieg mit verwickelt waren.


Flugbenzin wurde bis 1938 geliefert. Öl wurde bis 1941 auch aus der SU importiert. Der Kraftstoffverbrauch war, bis zu Beginn des 2. WK, gering gewesen. Erst mit Beginn des 2. WK trat, wenn ich mich an meine Schulzeit noch Recht entsinne, fast eine Verdopplung ein, aber auch nur Aufgrund des Militärs - in der Wirtschaft und bei der Reichsbahn wurde auch weiterhin zu großen Teilen mit Kohle "gearbeitet". Aber bevor ich an der Stelle weitermache: Hast du überhaupt den Artikel gelesen den du verlinkt hast? Denn da wird auch etwas nicht zu unterschätzendes erwähnt: 


> Wegen strenger Devisenbestimmungen konnten die deutschen Firmen ihre  Gewinne aber kaum an die ausländischen Muttergesellschaften überweisen.


Und gerade bei soetwas Kriegswichtigem wie der Ölindustrie hat das 3. Reich nicht nur einen Fuß in der Tür der ansässigen Erdölfirmen gehabt, sondern saß de-facto selbst auf dem Chefsessel. Also nichts von wegen die bitterbösen US-Kapitalisten haben hier abgesahnt und Adolf seinen Krieg erst ermöglicht.


----------



## Voodoo2 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst dass Ganser Verschwörungstheoretiker ist der vor allem 9/11 Verschwörungen vertritt?
> 
> Ich glaube kein Wort von so einem Typen.


 

nicht mal an den weihnachtsmann ?


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann hat dich dein obsessiver Amerikahass wohl blind gemacht.



Wegen einer Kritischen Haltung gegen die US Aussenpolitik und welche Interessen sie verfolgt und fragen die ich mir deswegen stelle "hasse ich obsessiv Amerika" ??? Sag mal kriegst du noch was mit ?
Bleib bei Argumenten und unterstell bitte nicht billig irgendwelchen nicht vorhandenen Hass...


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Der Kraftstoffverbrauch war, bis zu Beginn des 2. WK, gering gewesen. Erst mit Beginn des 2. WK trat, wenn ich mich an meine Schulzeit noch Recht entsinne, fast eine Verdopplung ein, aber auch nur Aufgrund des Militärs -
> Und gerade bei soetwas Kriegswichtigem wie der Ölindustrie hat das 3. Reich nicht nur einen Fuß in der Tür der ansässigen Erdölfirmen gehabt, sondern saß de-facto selbst auf dem Chefsessel. Also nichts von wegen die bitterbösen US-Kapitalisten haben hier abgesahnt und Adolf seinen Krieg erst ermöglicht.



Ja wurde mit Zügen oder mit Panzern & Flugzeugen Krieg geführt ?
Und ob Hitler hier wie Gott Handeln konnte spielt keine Rolle wenn die Waren die er bezieht im Ausland produziert werden und dorthin die gewinne fließen und nicht an ihn. Und was für Ansässige Erdöl Firmen ? Hab ich was verpasst und wir sind eine Erdöl Nation ?


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Vor allem es nervt mich tierisch das ihr permanent irgendwelche diskussionen um Russland aufmacht was an dem Punkt garnicht die Sache ist, es ging bei dem Video und der folgenden Diskussion um die US Aussenpolitik und erst wird sich lustig gemacht "jaja die verschwörungsspinner" ... dann wiederlegt man euch Punkt für Punkt worüber ihr euch lustig macht und im Anschluss wird wieder irgendwas mit Russland vom Zaun gebrochen. Wollt ihr jetzt behaupten das Russland Weltweit die Politik so mitbestimmt hat wie es Amerika seit jahrzehnten macht ? Was ist denn jetzt mit solchen spinnereien und lügen wie der Brutkastenlüge usw. ? Das ist in ordnung ? So darf gehandelt werden ? Und dann ist Russland immernoch der ewig böse ?


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Interessant das ....



Oh, *in diesem Thread* hast du dich also versteckt.  
Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass du mir im Ukraine-Thread meine Fragen beantwortest! Oder kannst du das nicht?
Stattdessen finde ich dich in diesem Thread beim Rumpöbeln....


*Hier ist noch ein interessanter Artikel zu Hitler als nützliches Werkzeug der USA*


> Der Handel mit dem Feind | Telepolis
> .....Um zu erfahren, dass Hitlers Privatarmee, die SA, schon vor 1933  komplett mit nagelneuen Remington-Pistolen, Made in USA, ausgerüstet  war, oder dass das General Motors gehörende, Mitte der 30er Jahre  eröffnete  LKW-Werk Brandenburg,  eine der größten Autofabriken der  Welt, die ausschließlich Militärfahrzeuge herstellte, erst ganz am Ende  des Kriegs bombardiert  wurde, als es der Roten Armee in die Hände zu  fallen drohte, um solche Fakten über die Faschismusförderung durch  amerikanische Finanziers und Industrielle zu erfahren, hilft ein Blick  in die Standard-Geschichtswerke kaum. Auch dass der Großvater des  amtierenden US-Präsidenten Prescott Bush wegen seiner Geschäfte mit  Hitler-Deutschland vor Gericht stand - und sein Vermögen beschlagnahmt  wurde -,  ist dort nicht  zu finden.....


*Afghanistan ist auch ein tolles Beispiel für verdeckte Kriegsführung!*


> *Sowjetische Intervention in Afghanistan*
> *Sowjetunion in Afghanistan*; russisch Афганская война/ _Afganskaja wojna_ – *Afghanistankrieg*) war das militärische Eingreifen der Sowjetunion in Afghanistan zwischen 1979 und 1989 auf der Seite der Regierung gegen die zahlreichen Gruppierungen afghanischer Mudschahed(d)in, die politisch und materiell von den führenden Staaten der NATO und der islamischen Welt unterstützt wurden


Nach der Übernahme der Macht durch die kommunistische  Demokratische Volkspartei Afghanistans betrieb das Land eine Annäherungspolitik an den Ostblock. 
Da man es natürlich nicht zulassen konnte, dass sich Afghanistan vom Westen abwandte, unterstützte und finanzierte die USA mit mehreren Milliarden Dollar den Widerstand. Es gründeten sich in dieser Zeit etwa 30 Mudschehadin-Gruppen, die auch gegenseitig rivalierten. Afghanistan bat die Sowjetunion in dieser Zeit mehrfach um Millitärhilfe, doch die UdSSR wollte sich nicht einmischen.
Erst als sich die Kämpfe ausweiteteten und ein Bürgerkrieg drohte und die Sowjetunion befürchtete, dass sich Afganistans Führung Nato-Truppen zur Beendigung der Unruhen und Sicherung der eigenen Macht ins Land holen könnte und die Beziehungen der Sowjetunion zum Westen nach dem Nato-Doppelbeschluss vom 12. 12. 1979 einen neuen Tiefpunkt erreicht hatten, war die Sowjetunion bereit Afghanistan die geforderte Millitärhilfe zu geben.
*Fassen wir mal zusammen:* Die USA (CIA) war schon im Land und unterstützte und finanzierte die Mudschehadins.
Die Sowjetunion wurde von Afghanistan um Millitärhilfe gebeten. Erst dann und nach langem Zögern stieg die Sowjetunion in diesem Krieg ein.



> Mudschahid Um den Widerstand gegen die Sowjetische Besatzung in Afghanistan  anzuspornen, hatten die USA unter anderem mehrere Millionen Dollar in militante  Lehrbücher investiert. Mittels dieser Bücher, die mit gewalttätigen  Bildern, militanten islamistischen Lehren und aus dem Zusammenhang  gerissenen Koranversen gefüllt waren, wurde den afghanischen Schulkindern die Lehre vom Dschihad (Heiliger Krieg) nahegebracht.[1]  Diese gewaltverherrlichenden Bücher wurden ebenfalls in den  pakistanischen Flüchtlingslagern, in denen sich afghanische Flüchtlinge  befanden, im Unterricht eingesetzt.
> Auch die Taliban  verwendeten die von den USA produzierten Bücher. Um die Bücher mit  ihrer Ideologie des Bilderverbots in Einklang zu bringen, wurden die  menschlichen Gesichter darin herausgeschnitten.[1]


*Die USA förderten also den Heiligen Krieg der Mudschehadin!

Weitere interessante Links:
Operation Sommerregen (Bundesnachrichtendienst)
Operation Cyclone
Sowjetische Intervention in Afghanistan
Nato-Krieg macht Afghanistan zur Nummer 1 der Opium-Produktion | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-Pipeline
Taliban
*


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Hier ist noch ein interessanter Artikel zu Hitler als nützliches Werkzeug der USA*
> *Afghanistan ist auch ein tolles Beispiel für verdeckte Kriegsführung!*
> Nach der Übernahme der Macht durch die kommunistische  Demokratische Volkspartei Afghanistans betrieb das Land eine Annäherungspolitik an den Ostblock.
> Da man es natürlich nicht zulassen konnte, dass sich Afghanistan vom Westen abwandte, unterstützte und finanzierte die USA mit mehreren Milliarden Dollar den Widerstand. Es gründeten sich in dieser Zeit etwa 30 Mudschehadin-Gruppen, die auch gegenseitig rivalierten. Afghanistan bat die Sowjetunion in dieser Zeit mehrfach um Millitärhilfe, doch die UdSSR wollte sich nicht einmischen.
> ...


Das ist auch heute noch Gang und Gäbe, dass man die Gruppen unterstützt, die dem "Feind" negativ gesinnt sind. Vor allem im kalten Krieg war das nichts besonderes. Russland hat das ebenso gemacht. 

Russland ist aber nicht nur einmarschiert, weil die Regierung um Hilfe gebeten hat. 
Russland ist einmarschiert, weil sie kein USA-freundliches Land vor der Haustüre haben wollten, und weil Afghanistan strategisch ziemlich gut gelegen ist. Man ist also nicht aus purem Altruismus nach Afghanistan gekommen. 

Dein Wiki-Zitat soll wieder unterschwellig zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Russland lediglich einmarschiert ist, um die Regierung zu unterstützen. Aber es gab ganz sicher Hintergedanken. 
Für ein etwas differenzierteres Bild, zitier doch ganz einfach den ganzen Absatz:



> Die sowjetische Intervention in Afghanistan war das militärische Eingreifen der Sowjetunion in Afghanistan zwischen 1979 und 1989 auf der Seite der Regierung gegen die zahlreichen Gruppierungen afghanischer Mudschahed(d)in, die politisch und materiell von den führenden Staaten der NATO und der islamischen Welt unterstützt wurden. Durch die Beherrschung Afghanistans sollten die islamischen Sowjetrepubliken (Turkmenistan, Usbekistan, Tadschikistan und Kirgistan) besser kontrolliert werden können.






> *Die USA förderten also den Heiligen Krieg der Mudschehadin!
> *


 Richtig, das ist und war aber schon lange bekannt. Und es ist ihnen selbst auf den Kopf gefallen.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Henry Ford war beiweitem nicht der einzige Unterstützer der Nazis von US Seite, da man aus deren Sicht wohl ganz angenehm fand das sich mit den Nazis eine Front gegen den Kommunismus gebildet hat. Es geht mir bei der Argumentation auch nicht darum Deutsche Taten zu relativieren, die Art wie von Deutschland Leben vernichtet wurde ist wohl einmalig in dieser Form und findet hoffentlich nie wieder statt.


 
Henry Ford war in erster Linie Kapitalist.
Es geht einzig ums Geschäft und Geschäfte haben sie alle mit Deutschland gemacht solange das Geld floss.
Und irgendwann war es dann vorbei als das Geld mit dem Hitler bezahlte nichts mehr wert war.

Das ist heute auch noch so. Merkel und Co. fädeln Waffendeals mit anderen Staaten ein damit die Rüstungsindustrie in Deutschland gute Geschäfte macht.
Ist im Prinzip das gleiche was Henry Ford gemacht hat nur mit dem Unterschied dass das hier bei uns staatlich gefördert ist.


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

@Treshold
Genau das ist aber eben der Motor für soviele Kriege und genau meine Argumentation, das Amerika es komplett übertreibt in Sachen Ressourcenbeschaffung. Kapitalismus in seiner Heutigen Form kennt einfach keine Grenzen und nimmt dafür auch jedes Opfer in Kauf. Ich finde da unterscheidet er sich auch nichtmehr großartig von den Nazis.
Wobei in der damaligen Finanzelite wohl auch sehr antisemitische Ideen angehangen hat. Aber wohl auch nur um darüber wieder eigene Interessen zu bedienen.


----------



## Seeefe (16. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Henry Ford war in erster Linie Kapitalist.
> Es geht einzig ums Geschäft und Geschäfte haben sie alle mit Deutschland gemacht solange das Geld floss.
> Und irgendwann war es dann vorbei als das Geld mit dem Hitler bezahlte nichts mehr wert war.
> 
> ...



Zudem finde ich gabs aus damaliger sicht garkein problem handel mit dem 3reich zu führen, war bis zum krieg so ja ein staat wie jeder andere.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> @Treshold
> Genau das ist aber eben der Motor für soviele Kriege und genau meine Argumentation, das Amerika es komplett übertreibt in Sachen Ressourcenbeschaffung. Kapitalismus in seiner Heutigen Form kennt einfach keine Grenzen und nimmt dafür auch jedes Opfer in Kauf. Ich finde da unterscheidet er sich auch nichtmehr großartig von den Nazis.
> Wobei in der damaligen Finanzelite wohl auch sehr antisemitische Ideen angehangen hat. Aber wohl auch nur um darüber wieder eigene Interessen zu bedienen.


 
Die Rüstungsindustrie ist aber auch ein Motor für die Wirtschaft des Landes. Russland exportiert/verschenkt genauso seine Waffen, aber bis auf die AK haben sie halt keine Exportschlager. 

Kapitalismus mit Nazis gleichzusetzen ist einfach nur dämlich. 

Amerika übertreibt nicht in Sachen Ressourcenbeschaffung (was auch immer du darunter verstehst).


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> @Treshold
> Genau das ist aber eben der Motor für soviele Kriege und genau meine Argumentation, das Amerika es komplett übertreibt in Sachen Ressourcenbeschaffung. Kapitalismus in seiner Heutigen Form kennt einfach keine Grenzen und nimmt dafür auch jedes Opfer in Kauf. Ich finde da unterscheidet er sich auch nichtmehr großartig von den Nazis.
> Wobei in der damaligen Finanzelite wohl auch sehr antisemitische Ideen angehangen hat. Aber wohl auch nur um darüber wieder eigene Interessen zu bedienen.



Das machen aber alle. So ist der Kapitalismus eben.
Solange du Geld verdienen kannst scherst du dich einen Dreck um die Leute.
Natürlich sind die USA da der große Motor denn gerade in den USA wird der freie Markt täglich propagiert und das Einmischen des Staates gehasst. 
Und aus Sicht von Henry Ford oder wem auch immer spielt es keine Rolle mit wem du Geschäfte machst. Hauptsache die Kohle wandert rüber.
Das ist ja heute nicht anders.
Die Waffen mit denen US Soldaten im Irak erschossen wurden hatten die USA den Irakern zuvor verkauft.
Denn für ihre Rüstungsindustrie tun die USA alles. Das gilt aber auch für andere Länder wie eben Deutschland -- die Nr. 3 in Sachen Rüstungsgüter -- und natürlich auch Russland -- aktuell auf Platz 2.
Wobei man sagen muss dass die USA immer noch mehr Waffen importieren als exportieren.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich gabs aus damaliger sicht garkein problem handel mit dem 3reich zu führen, war bis zum krieg so ja ein staat wie jeder andere.


 
Es geht ja ums Geld und da guckt keiner auf die Ideologie.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> es ging bei dem Video und der folgenden Diskussion um die US Aussenpolitik und erst wird sich lustig gemacht "jaja die verschwörungsspinner" ...


Wir fassen zusammen: Du verlinkst ein ewig langes Video, was man nicht mal schnell überfliegen kann wie einen Text, wo eine nicht unumstrittene Person einen Vortrag hält, auf einer "Konferenz", welche eine Huldigungsveranstaltung für den Sektierer Ivo Sasek und seine Anverwandten ist. Das ganze wird mit ein paar dürftigen Sätzen garniert und daraus soll eine ordentliche Diskussion werden? Ich gebrauche den Satz zwar nicht gerne aber: Soetwas hätte es früher im WPW-Unterforum mit Sicherheit nicht gegeben. 



> dann wiederlegt man euch Punkt für Punkt


Wo wurde irgendetwas widerlegt?



> Wollt ihr jetzt behaupten das Russland Weltweit die Politik so mitbestimmt hat wie es Amerika seit jahrzehnten macht ?


Ja, das behaupten wir. Der Kalte Krieg ist das beste Beispiel für, wo sich die UdSSR auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise überall eingemischt und mitbestimmt hat.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass du mir im Ukraine-Thread meine Fragen beantwortest! Oder kannst du das nicht?


Wie wäre es damit: Die Frage ist dort vollkommen OT? 
Ansonsten: Lies den Wikipedia-Artikel auf den ich verlinkt habe. Dort wird die angeblich nicht vorhandene Souveränität Deutschlands eindeutig widerlegt. Irgendwelche sinnentstellten und vollkommen aus den Zusammenhang gerissen Youtube-Videos sowie Blogs aus dem Umfeld der Reichsdeppen, Truther und VTler sind alles, nur keine gute und belastbare Quelle. 



> Stattdessen finde ich dich in diesem Thread beim Rumpöbeln....


Ad-hominem Gerüpel gegenüber meiner Person unverzüglich einstellen.



> Die USA förderten also den Heiligen Krieg der Mudschehadin!


Das weiß man schon seit den 80ern.

-----
Und da es an der Stelle passt: Regurgitating the Apple: How Modern Liberals "Think"


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wo wurde irgendetwas widerlegt?



Seite 2


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Da sehe ich von deiner Seite nur in den Raum geworfene Links, die du wahrscheinlich nichtmal selber gelesen hast und mit denen du versuchst irgendetwas zu untermauern, auch wenn diese Links das nicht hergeben.


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Lies die Links doch erstmal selber bevor du irgendwas haltloses daherquatscht. Du machst dich langsam lächerlich.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Da wir uns praktisch nur im Kreis drehen, mal so gefragt;
Wie findest du es dass die USA momentan wieder im Irak Bomben auf die ISIS wirft?
Da ich mir die Antwort denken kann, warum findest du das schlecht?


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

In dem Zusammenhang ein toller post von "D-Bo, Musiker" 

Diskutieren wir...

...über meine Dummheit!
Wieso ich dumm bin? Weil ich Dinge, die anderen glasklar sind einfach nicht verstehe. Ich bitte euch deshalb um Aufklärung... Also:

So ganz klar sind mir nämlich einige Dinge nicht. Wenn Israel z.B. das uneingeschränkte Recht hat, zum Schutze der eigenen Bevölkerung, z.B. der jüdischen Siedler außerhalb Israels, militärisch in die palästinensischen Gebieten einzudringen, wieso wird selbiges bei Russland, das seine eigene Bevölkerung in angrenzenden Staaten schützen möchte, so verurteilt und es werden Sanktionen verhängt, während gegen die ISIS/IS-Brigaden, die den mittleren Osten mal ordentlich umpflügen, keine Sanktionen verhängt werden und dort im Gegenteil sogar noch fleißig Erdöl abgekauft wird, was offenbar möglich ist, weil die ISIS/IS nicht als terroristische Vereinigung eingestuft wird.

Eine laut USA & EU terroristische Vereinigung jedoch ist z.B. die kurdische PKK, die nun aber entgegen dem Gesetz plötzlich doch mit EU-Waffen ausgestattet wird, mit denen sie die nicht-terroristische Vereinigung ISIS/IS bekämpfen sollen. Das wird die Türkei ziemlich abfucken, wobei die ja sowieso ihre Handelbeziehungen zu der EU einschränken und zu den Russen stärken, so dass sich die EU hiermit erneut, neben den Russland-Sanktionen, wirtschaftlich ins eigene Bein geschossen hat.

Ganz allgemein scheinen die Menschen in der EU sowieso kein Interesse mehr an einer europäischen Gemeinschaft zu haben, denn überall erstarken rechte Parteien und dagegen sagen kann man irgendwie ja sowieso nichts mehr, weil die EU ja auch die rechte Regierung in der Ukraine supportet, denn die Ukraine ist ja schließlich... äh?... weder in der EU, noch in der NATO... äh? ja... Naja, man kann sich ja trotzdem mal mit den Russen anlegen, die laut Barack Obama ja eh nur eine Regionalmacht sind.

Die Russen wollen sowieso viel lieber mit den Chinesen Geschäfte machen, die sind zwar kulturell absolut fremd, aber die haben keine USA-Leine um den Hals und machen, was Big Brother aus Übersee sagt. Wobei...? Big Brother Obama sagte ja eigentlich, zumindest zu Zeiten des arabischen Frühlings, dass die Menschen in der Welt das Recht hätten, sich aufzulehnen und zu protestieren und um ihre Rechte zu kämpfen und dass die USA überall in der Welt alles dafür tun wird, damit das weiterhin so bleibt... ÜBERALL... Außer in der Ukraine... Oder in Gaza... Oder in St.Louis...

Dafür darf in der EU aber jeder um sein Recht kämpfen! Vor allem, wenn TTIP und Co., die geheim verhandelt werden, endlich bewilligt sind! Dann darf jeder klagen... Also, mit 'jeder' ist natürlich jeder gemeint, der eine riesige globale Firma hat, die sowieso nie Steuern zahlt, die ihre Mitarbeiter ausbeutet und die Umwelt verschmutzt. Die darf dann die EU auf Schadensersatz für geplante Gewinne verklagen, wenn die EU-Bürger ihre Profitpläne durchkreuzt. Ist ja nicht so schlimm, das wird ja durch Steuergelder ausgeglichen, genau so wie die Banken mit Steuergeldern gerettet werden...

Ach... Und schönreden tun das ganze dann die Medienkonzerne, zu denen auch die freie Presse gehört... In der EU herrscht diesbezüglich sicherlich bald auch ein Szenario wie in den USA. Dort gibt es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 9000 Radiosender, 1500 TV-Sender und noch mal 1500 Printmagazine & Zeitschriften, dazu kommen noch die ganzen Internetplattformen dieser Medien. Letztendlich gehören alle diese Medien 6 (!!!) unterschiedlichen Inhabern, wobei zwei von ihnen Energiekonzerne sind und die anderen vier Rüstungskonzerne. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Großteil der Nachrichten, die deutsche Medien veröffentlichen, durch internationale Meldungen dieser Konzerne entstehen, weiß man eigentlich schon ganz genau bescheid, was man zum Thema 'freie Presse' denken sollte.

Naja... Was war jetzt noch mal meine Frage? Achso... Wenn ich mir DAS ALLES so in mein Bewusstsein rufe, dann frage ich mich, warum zur Hölle sitze ich nicht völlig entspannt und relaxt auf meinem Balkon und genieße ganz in Ruhe die bevorstehende Klimakatastrophe?

Irgendetwas stimmt mit mir doch offensichtlich nicht... Oder?
Meinungen?


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ach... Und schönreden tun das ganze dann die Medienkonzerne, zu denen auch die freie Presse gehört... In der EU herrscht diesbezüglich sicherlich bald auch ein Szenario wie in den USA. Dort gibt es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 9000 Radiosender, 1500 TV-Sender und noch mal 1500 Printmagazine & Zeitschriften, dazu kommen noch die ganzen Internetplattformen dieser Medien. Letztendlich gehören alle diese Medien 6 (!!!) unterschiedlichen Inhabern, wobei zwei von ihnen Energiekonzerne sind und die anderen vier Rüstungskonzerne. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Großteil der Nachrichten, die deutsche Medien veröffentlichen, durch internationale Meldungen dieser Konzerne entstehen, weiß man eigentlich schon ganz genau bescheid, was man zum Thema 'freie Presse' denken sollte.


 
Und dazu hast du sicher Quellen die belegen dass diese 6 Medienunternehmen zum Großteil zu den Rüstungskonzernen gehören oder?
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern dass Viacom, Fox, Walt Disney Company oder Comcast Tochtergesellschaften von Rüstungskonzernen sind.


----------



## Seeefe (16. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wie findest du es dass die USA momentan wieder im Irak Bomben auf die ISIS wirft?



Richtig.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

hm, vielleicht bin ja vollkommen verblendet von westlichen Medien, aber soweit mir bekannt ist regiert nicht die PKK im autonomen Kurdengebiet des Iraks, lasse mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren...

 "Ganz allgemein scheinen die Menschen in der EU sowieso kein Interesse mehr an einer europäischen Gemeinschaft zu haben, denn überall erstarken rechte Parteien und dagegen sagen kann man irgendwie ja sowieso nichts mehr, weil die EU ja auch die rechte Regierung in der Ukraine supportet(...)"

 Dir sollte bekannt sein das das erstarken rechter Parteien und europafeindlicher Tendenzen von der EU kritisch beobachtet und kommentiert wird. Eine direkte Einmischung würde sich die Staaten doch verbitten, so wie die Russen oder Chinesen sich doch immer sehr schnell alles verbitten und gleich "Einmischung" rufen. Aber bei den z.B. Ungarn sollen wir das machen, nicht machen..weil wir eh alle rechts sind? Blick da nicht ganz durch was du uns jetzt sagen möchtest.

 Ich/wir/Europäer/USAmerikaner werden alle von Enrgie- und Rüstungskonzernen fremdgesteuert? Das ist bitter, hast du dazu einen YT Link?

 Wenn ich es mir recht überlege bin ich doch langsam froh das in z.B. Russland "die" Presse größtenteils auf Kremllinie ist, eine Meinung eines "Besitzers" reicht ja auch, wer zu viel denkt und vielseitige Informationen zur Meinungsbildung bekommt könnte ja hinterfragen, puh lästig.

 Zum Glück ist z.B. Gazprom eine caritative Organisation an der, der russische Staat, meines Wissens nur 50% der Anteile hält und einen Großteil des Aussichtsrates besetzt. So können keine Interessenkonflikte stattfinden.

 Und wenn Medien und Energieversorgung in der Hand eines z.B., sagen wir, "starken Mannes" ist, dann kann ich mich wirklich zurücklehnen, Denken und Lenken übernimmt ja jemand anderes. Muss natürlich der richtige starke Mann sein, der falsche ist Big Brother.


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dazu hast du sicher Quellen die belegen dass diese 6 Medienunternehmen zum Großteil zu den Rüstungskonzernen gehören oder?
> Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern dass Viacom, Fox, Walt Disney Company oder Comcast Tochtergesellschaften von Rüstungskonzernen sind.


 

GE Intelligent Platforms

GE Tochterfirmen: Comcast, NBC, Universal Pictures

http://www.medialeaks.org/die-illusion-der-auswahl


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Mach dir doch selber mal die mühe zu recherchieren statt irgendwas nachzublubbern, dann findest du auch den Rest...


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

General Electric ist ein Mischkonzern.
Die haben Anteile an sehr vielen Konzernen quer durch alle Branchen. Die auf einen bestimmten Punkt festsetzen ist völlig falsch.

Außerdem musst du mal richtig lesen:
NBC-Verkauf: Vivendi stoppt Desaster in den USA - Seite 2 - IT + Medien - Unternehmen - Handelsblatt

Im Artikel wird erklärt dass GE seine Anteile -- wie gesagt Aktien Anteile haben viele Unternehmen überall auf der Welt -- an einigen Medienkonzernen verkauft um sich besser auf das Kerngeschäft konzentrieren zu können.
Und Comcast hat GE noch nie gehört. Sie haben die Anteile an NBC Universal an Comcast verkauft.
Bevor du also hier die Pferde scheu machst solltest du selbst erst mal die Fakten studieren. 


Mitsubishi als Beispiel ist auch ein riesen Mischkonzern. Die bauen Autos nur als Hobby. 
Nebenbei sind sie in der Atomindustrie tätig, Energie, Rüstung, Chemie, Elektronik usw.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang ein toller post von "D-Bo, Musiker"
> Diskutieren wir...
> ...über meine Dummheit!
> Wieso ich dumm bin? Weil ich Dinge, die anderen glasklar sind einfach nicht verstehe. Ich bitte euch deshalb um Aufklärung... Also:
> So ganz klar sind mir nämlich einige Dinge nicht. Wenn Israel z.B. das uneingeschränkte Recht hat, zum Schutze der eigenen Bevölkerung, z.B. der jüdischen Siedler außerhalb Israels, militärisch in die palästinensischen Gebieten einzudringen, wieso wird selbiges bei Russland, das seine eigene Bevölkerung in angrenzenden Staaten schützen möchte, so verurteilt und es werden Sanktionen verhängt, während gegen die ISIS/IS-Brigaden, die den mittleren Osten mal ordentlich umpflügen, keine Sanktionen verhängt werden und dort im Gegenteil sogar noch fleißig Erdöl abgekauft wird, was offenbar möglich ist, weil die ISIS/IS nicht als terroristische Vereinigung eingestuft wird.


Genau, sanktionieren wir die IS. Da sie keine Außenbeziehungen haben, zumindes tnicht zum Westen, wärs völlig unsinnig. Außerdem, wie will man eine Partei/Bewegung/Terrororganisation sanktionieren? 
Wurden die Taliban mit Sanktionen belegt? Die Al-Kaida? Die Antwort auf diese Fragen beantwortet die obrige ebenso. 



> Eine laut USA & EU terroristische Vereinigung jedoch ist z.B. die kurdische PKK, die nun aber entgegen dem Gesetz plötzlich doch mit EU-Waffen ausgestattet wird, mit denen sie die nicht-terroristische Vereinigung ISIS/IS bekämpfen sollen. Das wird die Türkei ziemlich abfucken, wobei die ja sowieso ihre Handelbeziehungen zu der EU einschränken und zu den Russen stärken, so dass sich die EU hiermit erneut, neben den Russland-Sanktionen, wirtschaftlich ins eigene Bein geschossen hat.


Und, da "fuckt" es die Türkei eben ziemlich ab. Die Türkei ist an der Bildung der IS ganz stark beteiligt gewesen. 
Die Türkei schießt sich also nicht ins eigene Bein, wenn sie die Handelsbeziehungen zu der EU einschränkt? Genau, immer ist die EU der große Verlierer.  

Die Türkei exportiert 58% ihres Gesamtexportaufkommens in die EU, 46% der Importe kommen aus der EU.
Deutschland, GB und Frankreich sind wichtigere Handelspartner als Russland. 
Türkei-Außenhandel
Da schießt sich die EU vielleicht in den Fuß, aber die Türkei in den Bauch. 



> Ganz allgemein scheinen die Menschen in der EU sowieso kein Interesse mehr an einer europäischen Gemeinschaft zu haben, denn überall erstarken rechte Parteien und dagegen sagen kann man irgendwie ja sowieso nichts mehr, weil die EU ja auch die rechte Regierung in der Ukraine supportet, denn die Ukraine ist ja schließlich... äh?... weder in der EU, noch in der NATO... äh? ja... Naja, man kann sich ja trotzdem mal mit den Russen anlegen, die laut Barack Obama ja eh nur eine Regionalmacht sind.


Deswegen haben bei den Wahlen auch die traditionellen Parteien gewonnen. Die Zugewinne der EU-Skeptiker/Populisten/Rechten wurden viel zu sehr aufgebauscht. 



> Die Russen wollen sowieso viel lieber mit den Chinesen Geschäfte machen, die sind zwar kulturell absolut fremd, aber die haben keine USA-Leine um den Hals und machen, was Big Brother aus Übersee sagt. Wobei...? Big Brother Obama sagte ja eigentlich, zumindest zu Zeiten des arabischen Frühlings, dass die Menschen in der Welt das Recht hätten, sich aufzulehnen und zu protestieren und um ihre Rechte zu kämpfen und dass die USA überall in der Welt alles dafür tun wird, damit das weiterhin so bleibt... ÜBERALL... Außer in der Ukraine... Oder in Gaza... Oder in St.Louis...


Genau, die arme Hamas im Gazastreifen gehört gefälligst von den USA unterstützt. Das wäre Verrat an Israel und die USA wird diesen Schritt verständlicherweise nicht machen, was, ganz objektiv gesehen sowieso dumm wäre. 
Was sollte die USA denn in der Ukraine machen? Dort einmarschieren und die Russen dort unterstützen? Damit hätte Putin sicher seine Freude.



> Dafür darf in der EU aber jeder um sein Recht kämpfen! Vor allem, wenn TTIP und Co., die geheim verhandelt werden, endlich bewilligt sind! Dann darf jeder klagen... Also, mit 'jeder' ist natürlich jeder gemeint, der eine riesige globale Firma hat, die sowieso nie Steuern zahlt, die ihre Mitarbeiter ausbeutet und die Umwelt verschmutzt. Die darf dann die EU auf Schadensersatz für geplante Gewinne verklagen, wenn die EU-Bürger ihre Profitpläne durchkreuzt. Ist ja nicht so schlimm, das wird ja durch Steuergelder ausgeglichen, genau so wie die Banken mit Steuergeldern gerettet werden...


Und was hat das TTIP jetzt mit Russland zu tun?



> Ach... Und schönreden tun das ganze dann die Medienkonzerne, zu denen auch die freie Presse gehört... In der EU herrscht diesbezüglich sicherlich bald auch ein Szenario wie in den USA. Dort gibt es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 9000 Radiosender, 1500 TV-Sender und noch mal 1500 Printmagazine & Zeitschriften, dazu kommen noch die ganzen Internetplattformen dieser Medien. Letztendlich gehören alle diese Medien 6 (!!!) unterschiedlichen Inhabern, wobei zwei von ihnen Energiekonzerne sind und die anderen vier Rüstungskonzerne. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Großteil der Nachrichten, die deutsche Medien veröffentlichen, durch internationale Meldungen dieser Konzerne entstehen, weiß man eigentlich schon ganz genau bescheid, was man zum Thema 'freie Presse' denken sollte.


Dafür würde ich gerne die Quellen sehen. Irgendwelche Satire-Seiten gehören nicht dazu 


> Naja... Was war jetzt noch mal meine Frage? Achso... Wenn ich mir DAS ALLES so in mein Bewusstsein rufe, dann frage ich mich, warum zur Hölle sitze ich nicht völlig entspannt und relaxt auf meinem Balkon und genieße ganz in Ruhe die bevorstehende Klimakatastrophe?


Welche bevorstehende Klimakatastrophe? 

Was für ein sinnfreier Beitrag von einem Musiker, der sich anscheinend nicht mit dem Thema auskennt. Aber auch die Musik scheint nicht seine Stärke zu sein, sonst würde man ihn vielleicht kennen^^
Über seine Dummheit braucht man nicht diskutieren, die hat er hier bewiesen. 

Hast du noch mehr YT-Links/FB-Posts/obskure Professoren die irgendwas behaupten und mit keinen Fakten untermauern?


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Paradoxerweise nennst du ihn dumm obwohl du nichtmal Ironie oder eine Rhetorische Frage erkennst. Als ob mit Sanktionierung der ISIS eine wortwörtliche Sanktionierung gemeint wäre. Bin echt beeindruckt von deinem Horrizont, ich hoffe du hast es dir schön gemütlich gemacht auf deinem Quadratmeter...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Paradoxerweise nennst du ihn dumm obwohl du nichtmal Ironie oder eine Rhetorische Frage erkennst. Als ob mit Sanktionierung der ISIS eine wortwörtliche Sanktionierung gemeint wäre. Bin echt beeindruckt von deinem Horrizont, ich hoffe du hast es dir schön gemütlich gemacht auf deinem Quadratmeter...


 
Wow, jetzt wirst du auch noch persönlich, große Klasse.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Paradoxerweise nennst du ihn dumm obwohl du nichtmal Ironie oder eine Rhetorische Frage erkennst. Als ob mit Sanktionierung der ISIS eine wortwörtliche Sanktionierung gemeint wäre. Bin echt beeindruckt von deinem Horrizont, ich hoffe du hast es dir schön gemütlich gemacht auf deinem Quadratmeter...


 
Er hat selbst oft genug von seiner "eigenen Dummheit" geschrieben. 
Da hab ich das lediglich aufgegriffen, mehr nicht, bist du selbst dieser "Musiker" oder warum fühlst du dir derart auf den Schlips getreten? (ach ja, das ist eine rhetorische Frage, also nicht darauf antworten) 

Wie sollte man die IS noch Sanktionieren? Die US Army hinschicken, damit wieder auf dem Kriegstreiber Amerika herumgehackt werden darf? 
Sie werden sowieso schon von Jets beschossen. 

Aber anscheinend kannst du wirklich keine Argumente vorbringen, sonst würdest du nicht nur auf den unwichtigsten Teil meines Posts eingehen. Wie schon ständig, weichst du Argumenten aus.


----------



## Putinversteher (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Eigentlich keiner Antwort wert, aber du führst dich gerade selber vor und die Argumente waren schon mehrfach gepostet, inkl. verweisen & quellen, aber es passiert immerwieder das selbe - Erst wird sich lustig gemacht, dann beweise gefordert, dann erbringe ich beweise und daraufhin von euch wieder realtiviert & abgelenkt.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Eigentlich keiner Antwort wert, aber du führst dich gerade selber vor und die Argumente waren schon mehrfach gepostet, inkl. verweisen & quellen, aber es passiert immerwieder das selbe - Erst wird sich lustig gemacht, dann beweise gefordert, dann erbringe ich beweise und daraufhin von euch wieder realtiviert & abgelenkt.


 
Wo bringst du Beweise? 
Wo gehst du auf unsere Gegenargumente ein? 

Ich glaube wir haben andere Definitionen von "Beweisen und Argumenten".

Kurze Zusammenfassung: 


Putinversteher schrieb:


> GE Intelligent Platforms
> 
> GE Tochterfirmen: Comcast, NBC, Universal Pictures
> 
> Die Illusion der Medienvielfalt |



Darauf die Antwort:


Threshold schrieb:


> General Electric ist ein Mischkonzern.
> Die haben Anteile an sehr vielen Konzernen quer durch alle Branchen. Die auf einen bestimmten Punkt festsetzen ist völlig falsch.
> 
> Außerdem musst du mal richtig lesen:
> ...


 
Wo bleibt dein Statement dazu? 

Nochmal:


Putinversteher schrieb:


> @Treshold
> Genau das ist aber eben der Motor für soviele Kriege und genau meine Argumentation, das Amerika es komplett übertreibt in Sachen Ressourcenbeschaffung. Kapitalismus in seiner Heutigen Form kennt einfach keine Grenzen und nimmt dafür auch jedes Opfer in Kauf. Ich finde da unterscheidet er sich auch nichtmehr großartig von den Nazis.
> Wobei in der damaligen Finanzelite wohl auch sehr antisemitische Ideen angehangen hat. Aber wohl auch nur um darüber wieder eigene Interessen zu bedienen.



Darauf:


Threshold schrieb:


> Das machen aber alle. So ist der Kapitalismus eben.
> Solange du Geld verdienen kannst scherst du dich einen Dreck um die Leute.
> Natürlich sind die USA da der große Motor denn gerade in den USA wird der freie Markt täglich propagiert und das Einmischen des Staates gehasst.
> Und aus Sicht von Henry Ford oder wem auch immer spielt es keine Rolle mit wem du Geschäfte machst. Hauptsache die Kohle wandert rüber.
> ...


 
Wieder kommt nichts von dir. 

Auch darauf kam nichts von dir:


Caduzzz schrieb:


> hm, vielleicht bin ja vollkommen verblendet von westlichen Medien, aber soweit mir bekannt ist regiert nicht die PKK im autonomen Kurdengebiet des Iraks, lasse mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren...
> "Ganz allgemein scheinen die Menschen in der EU sowieso kein Interesse mehr an einer europäischen Gemeinschaft zu haben, denn überall erstarken rechte Parteien und dagegen sagen kann man irgendwie ja sowieso nichts mehr, weil die EU ja auch die rechte Regierung in der Ukraine supportet(...)"
> Dir sollte bekannt sein das das erstarken rechter Parteien und europafeindlicher Tendenzen von der EU kritisch beobachtet und kommentiert wird. Eine direkte Einmischung würde sich die Staaten doch verbitten, so wie die Russen oder Chinesen sich doch immer sehr schnell alles verbitten und gleich "Einmischung" rufen. Aber bei den z.B. Ungarn sollen wir das machen, nicht machen..weil wir eh alle rechts sind? Blick da nicht ganz durch was du uns jetzt sagen möchtest.
> Ich/wir/Europäer/USAmerikaner werden alle von Enrgie- und Rüstungskonzernen fremdgesteuert? Das ist bitter, hast du dazu einen YT Link?
> ...



Ich bediene mich jetzt frech deiner Worte:
Eigentlich keiner Antwort wert, aber du führst dich gerade selber vor.


----------



## maxmueller92 (17. August 2014)

Glaubt ihr echt was euch die Medien erzählen?


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Ich glaube den Medien eher als irgendwelchen Esoterikern oder Verschwörungstheoretiker die sich auf Youtube breit gemacht haben.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Amerika übertreibt nicht in Sachen Ressourcenbeschaffung (was auch immer du darunter verstehst).



Wieviele Menschen müssen noch sterben: erschossen, zerbombt, massakriert, ermordet, verstrahlt, verhungert,  ....ehe Amerika für dich in Sachen Ressourcenbeschaffung übertreibt?
10 Menschen?
100 Menschen?
1 000 Menschen?
10 000 Menschen?
100 000 Menschen?
1 Million Menschen?
1 Milliarde Menschen?
mehr?


*Ein böses YT - VT - Video über den IRAK-Krieg:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQUizcZBNWg


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Ein böses YT - VT - Video über den IRAK-Krieg:*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQUizcZBNWg


 
Wow, du gibst also ''Massenmedien'' als Quelle an? 
Ich dachte die reden alle nur Schwachsinn und man kann denen nicht vertrauen?
Das musst du mir mal erklären, immer wenn es passt dann werden sie teilweise sogar als Quelle angegeben, wenn man mal mit einem Bericht nicht zufrieden ist gibt es Aufschrei weil sie uns ja alle mit der ''Ami-Propaganda'' verschandeln wollen.
Hört sich sehr hypokritisch an wenn man mich fragt


----------



## Putinversteher (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

Das mag sich für Leute wie dich total verrückt anhören, aber es gibt eben nichtnur böse und gut. Medien die immer nur lügen und immer nur die wahrheit sagen usw. entweder ihr seid noch ziemlich jung oder beschränkt wenn ihr sowas nicht versteht.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Das mag sich für Leute wie dich total verrückt anhören, aber es gibt eben nichtnur böse und gut. Medien die immer nur lügen und immer nur die wahrheit sagen usw. entweder ihr seid noch ziemlich jung oder beschränkt wenn ihr sowas nicht versteht.


 
 Lies dir doch deinen Satz nochmals durch und lass ihn wirken......


----------



## schlumpi13 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wow, du gibst also ''Massenmedien'' als Quelle an?
> Ich dachte die reden alle nur Schwachsinn und man kann denen nicht vertrauen?
> Das musst du mir mal erklären, immer wenn es passt dann werden sie teilweise sogar als Quelle angegeben, wenn man mal mit einem Bericht nicht zufrieden ist gibt es Aufschrei weil sie uns ja alle mit der ''Ami-Propaganda'' verschandeln wollen.
> Hört sich sehr hypokritisch an wenn man mich fragt


 Du hättest dich zu meiner Frage äußern können...
Du hättest dich zum Video über den IRAK-Krieg äußern können....
Waren dir diese Themen zu unangenehm? Hättest du da die Grausamkeit der USA etwa verurteilen müssen?
Fandest du das Handeln der USA im IRAK-Krieg richtig?

Wie schade, dass Russland auch nicht einen Deut am IRAK-Krieg beteiligt war und man diesmal Russland nicht alles in die Schuhe schieben kann.

Stattdessen stürzt du dich auf die Quelle und versucht nur rumzubashen.
...und wenn ich dir erklären muss, dass "friedliche" Demonstranten keine Molotowcocktails auf passive Polizisten werfen können, weil sie dann nicht mehr "friedlich" sind.....hast du ein riesiges Problem!
Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Wahrheit, Lüge und Propaganda?
Was bedeutet Recht und Unrecht?
Was ist ein Heuchler für dich?
Darf man einen Menschen töten? Darf man viele Menschen töten?
Warum gibt es Gerichte und Gefängnisse?
So viele Fragen und so viele mögliche Antworten von dir....

Nun kannst du zeigen, ob du an einer *Diskussion* interessiert bist!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ein kleiner Blick hinter die Kulissen - Verdeckte Kriegsführung zur Geopolitischen Gestaltung*

In Anbetracht dessen, dass der TE es trotz ausdrücklicher Aufforderung der Moderation nicht für nötig hält, sein Startpost zu überarbeiten und diesem Thread ein Thema zu geben und es dementsprechend in diesem Thread bislang auch nur Durcheinander, z.T. Anschuldigungen und Agression, aber keine klare Diskussion gibt, wird dieser Thread hiermit dauerhaft geschlossen.

Wer irgend ein interessantes Thema in dem Kuddelmuddel entdeckt hat, kann gerne einen neuen Thread DAZU aufmachen. Ein informatives Startpost gemäß Forenregeln wird ausdrücklich empfohlen.


----------

